

Notes for March 3rd SDWest talk on interviewing in Silicon Valley - zinxq
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/

======
csmajorfive
I just went through a three week gauntlet of interviews (~10 companies who
each do at least 3 1-hour interviews). This slide set is pretty accurate in
terms of what to expect but I'd weight the API's/language/philosophy sections
down a bit. I only got a few language questions and absolutely none about
development philosophies (except for maybe "emacs or vim?"). Algorithms & data
structures are what you should be studying. Puzzles too but that's more about
doing a lot -- you can't really study per se.

